# Unlink apps from secondary Google account?



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I have two gmail accounts on my phone but one is only used for gmail (spam).

Somehow a bunch of apps got linked to it so when there are updates it shows up twice. I tried uninstalling but that didn't help.

How can I get these apps unlinked from that account?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

Download ROM Toolbox, go into app manager, select which apps an break the market link.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks, it seemed to work however it unlinked the apps from both accounts...

So after unlinking them I removed my secondary account (gmail2) and relinked them to the market hoping they would stick to my primary account (gmail1) only.

Seems that after I readded gmail2 it still had, google+, netflix, maps, streetview, music, etc, attached to gmail2

I do not sync anything on gmail2 except my emails, google+ account for gmail2 is non-existant.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

So for example, if google updates their "music" app I will get two notifications that the same update is available. One from each gmail account...


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Titanium backup has this feature too


----------

